# Granny Porn! (lets see your old beater bikes)



## El_Gordo (Mar 17, 2006)

Just messing around in the garage and I thought I'd take a pic of my old friend. This bike and I have been through a lot together for the past 17 years...Its now relegated to commuter duty (and yes...that IS a well-worn biopace drivetrain you see). 

Lets see your commuters/beaters


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

This photo has been posted before, but this is an old Rock Hopper that's been converted to beater / cruiser duty for my wife. I forget exactly, but I believe it's '89 vintage. It's been changed over to a SRAM Spectro 7-speed drivetrain.


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

I have posted pictures of my '89 Stumpjumper Comp around here already. I'm still working on it, modernizing it. The problem I have with it now is that I'm giving it so much attention that my wife might get upset with me for buying the C'dale Prophet that I got last year.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

Speedub.Nate said:


> This photo has been posted before, but this is an old Rock Hopper that's been converted to beater / cruiser duty for my wife. I forget exactly, but I believe it's '89 vintage. It's been changed over to a SRAM Spectro 7-speed drivetrain.


Nice classic. Where is the rear brake, though? In the hub? I see the cable but no caliper.

Kathy :^)


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

Schwinn Paramount. Daily driver when the roads are clear. I got it for free as a hand-me-down from a roadie. I think it is an '89 and I've been told this was a $1000 bike new. I've changed the stem and the chain and I feel like a racer.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's my current bad-weather road bike, which was born a mtbike. Its nickname is the Oddvaark.










His predecessor, the Old Grey Mare, that I gave to a friend. It's an '86 or '87 C'dale M600.









Kathy :^)


----------



## George2 (Nov 28, 2005)

You call those bikes beaters?  This is my commuter, I'll make (and post) a pic of a *real* beater later


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Lucky said:


> Where is the rear brake, though? In the hub? I see the cable but no caliper.


Yep, roller brake in the hub. There's an actuator arm at the non-driveside axle.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

86 Jamis Dakota currently in the basement gathering dust.










90 Stumpjumper, my daily driver


----------



## Hjalti (Jan 22, 2004)

*beater love*

1988 Diamondback

Currently disassembled in the basement waiting for for some brazing and new life as a porteur.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Ok*

That's my '87 Ascent EX, my first mtb, in the foreground:










And this is a '70 Schwinn Speedster. Originally 27", now 700c wheels:










I don't have a picture handy of the '90 D'back I got for free from craigslist. It's cruises nice, for free.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

Wow Eddy, that Cunningham has the longest stem I've ever seen...


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

GuruAtma said:


> Wow Eddy, that Cunningham has the longest stem I've ever seen...


Certainly not mine. I heard a rumor that big $$ were turned down for that rig. Ask Rumpfy about it.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Diamondback Topenga









A Hardrock I dug out of my neighbor's trash (moved to India)









After the rebuild (will be donated to a crisis pregnancy store soon)


----------



## fsp (Feb 15, 2006)

Hams were custom, & are regarded as the most valuable mtbs in the world due not only to their heritage, technology, & craftsmanship, but because even 20 years later they're the best riding bikes anyone lucky enough to lift a leg over one will claim to have ever ridden. Proofs in the puddin. Check the startling Keysville thread to see how a ham fared last weekend against the pro's in the DH.

& yeah, any time you're talking Cunningham, you're waaay into more thousands than one needs to talk about bikes costing. Kinda one of those "If you have to ask... just don't."


----------



## dtrek4500 (May 7, 2004)

Here is mine, a 1994 Ross Mt.Hood, siginature series. It is no longer going to be a beater becasue I do not have the heart to treat it badly.
Dave


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Posted before but still functional early 90's DBack Axis. Still working original XT 7 speed drive train. First full mountain bike purchased and it cost close to a grand back then.
Only new stuff: pedals, seatpost, seat and normal wear items (cassette, rims etc)

Go dig through the Vintage forum for some cool older rigs.


----------



## George2 (Nov 28, 2005)

Now this is a beater bike 









This is a typical Amsterdam street bike. The shabby look is necessary to prevent theft. The locks are usually worth more than the bike. It needs some 'after winter tlc' but this bike lives outside. Very practical though, for getting around town and hauling groceries. ik takes a pasenger on the rear rack too. There must be thousands of these around in the Netherlands so we actually have a lot of singlespeeders


----------



## Cycledelic (Oct 13, 2004)

*my bridgestone cb-1. mid 80's?*

this is my go-everywhere bike. 
my commuter, baby toter, fireroad smoker. 
supposedly the least desirable of the old bridgestone makes. 
but it's fun to ride, ready and able.
and not very likely to get lifted.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Not that old, but definitely used!


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

This was my first mountain bike, a 99 (I think?) Gitche Gumee. She got me through two years of not having a car as my commuter/grocery getter/bar hopper/ect. We still ride to work together. I love this bike and I want to get another steel mountain bike one day.

Oh, and that's my beater kitty, Godzilla. He's the most awesome.


----------



## Techfreak (Feb 17, 2005)

I don't have any photos, but I consistently ride a 1988 or 89 Novara Ponderosa. I replaced the Biopace last season. I use it for everything, including some pretty sketchy singletrack, rock gardens and drops (my confidence in the bike maxes out at about picnic table height).


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

*Posted before.....*

But I really do love this bike. I use it as my commuter,snow ride, mud ride, flat trail ride, etc.










I maybe have $50.00 in this bike.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

George2 said:


> Now this is a beater bike


That's not a beat-ER bike, it's a beat-EN bike! Take the rust off and there won't be much left. :^(

Kathy ;^P


----------



## FisherKid (May 30, 2005)

Here's mine


----------



## abmtnbkr (Sep 26, 2005)

I'll play too.


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

Heres mine. 1993 Mongoose Rockadile SX with Zoom barends that I bought in the fall of 93'. The only parts that are not original are the fork, which is a 99' Rock Shox Judy, and the V-brakes which are nashbar jailbrakes. Need to get some pedals and replace a few cables and it will be up and running, or I should say riding, shortly.


----------

